# Changing the pg/vg ratio



## Nightwalker (16/1/16)

If say one had 30pg/70vg 18mg nic base... And wanted to change it to 50/50 without dropping nic.
What steps wld one take?


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/16)

Do you mean, you already have a juice that is 30pg/70vg?

Because you would need to add PG (not sure how much), but that would "water it down" a bit. So the nic would drop a bit because it would be in more volume.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (16/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Do you mean, you already have a juice that is 30pg/70vg?
> 
> Because you would need to add PG (not sure how much), but that would "water it down" a bit. So the nic would drop a bit because it would be in more volume.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm worried about. With nic drought, I'm looking at options


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> That's what I'm worried about. With nic drought, I'm looking at options



@rogue zombie - I have an idea, maybe you can comment 

It's just a base so there is no issues towards Flavour dropping due to diluting which is a good thing for now. 

To preserve the nic concentration and still dilute the pg ratio could you not take some pure pg and 36mg pg nic and use that to dilute it. The new solution will actually be cut down and the ratio can be worked out again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (16/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> That's what I'm worried about. With nic drought, I'm looking at options


@shaun patrick since you did not mention volumes lets work it out this way:
lets work with 10 ml 30/70 PG/VG
3 parts = PG
7 parts = VG
add 4 parts PG to yield 7 parts PG and 7 parts VG. Total liquid volume = 14 ml. using this basic method you can do this for any amount of liquid. Now to get that to 18mg.
To keep the nic at 18mg:
Most places I`ve seen has 36mg nic (before the shortage). Using 36mg nic in PG, to get 18mg you would have to mix 1ml nic with 1ml plain PG and that will give you 2ml of 18 mg PG. For 4ml as needed above you would double the quantities.
Now you have 4ml 18mg PG to add to your 30/70 PG/VG mix to get it to 50/50 still at 18mg.
I hope this makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker (16/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @shaun patrick since you did not mention volumes lets work it out this way:
> lets work with 10 ml 30/70 PG/VG
> 3 parts = PG
> 7 parts = VG
> ...


Clear as a summers day. Shot for taking the time


----------



## Blu_Marlin (16/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Clear as a summers day. Shot for taking the time


No porblem, I dont do DIY I just like working with ratios.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @rogue zombie - I have an idea, maybe you can comment
> 
> It's just a base so there is no issues towards Flavour dropping due to diluting which is a good thing for now.
> 
> To preserve the nic concentration and still dilute the pg ratio could you not take some pure pg and 36mg pg nic and use that to dilute it. The new solution will actually be cut down and the ratio can be worked out again...


That sounds about right to me. Im not 100% sure, but in theory it sounds right.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

